# yürürken başımın  yerde olması sizi rahatsız etmesin. beni tek derdim  yere düşen edebinizi çiğnemem



## Mariachristina

Hi,
Could you help me with translating this to English please?
Many thanks


----------



## hhtt

You should also write it in the post. Some attempts to translate it and you can make required corrections to them, if possible.

1. "It mustn't make you uncomfortable that my head is tilt down (to the ground), my only worry is that I am walking on your honour.

2. "It musn't bother/irritate you that my head is tilt down (to the ground), my only worry is that I am walking on your honour."

3. "My head's being tilt down (to the ground) musn't irritate/bother you, my only worry is that I am walking on your honour."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Do not you be bothered by my head down while i am walking. My only trouble is to trample on your grace which has fallen.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

As a side note, you might want to change 'grace' to 'etiquette'.


----------



## Mariachristina

Thank you very much for your translation.
Can you tell me if this is a famous saying?
And what the underlying meaning is? I'm still not sure I understand exactly what it means.
Thanks again


----------



## Mariachristina

hhtt said:


> You should also write it in the post. Some attempts to translate it and you can make required corrections to them, if possible.
> 
> 1. "It mustn't make you uncomfortable that my head is tilt down (to the ground), my only worry is that I am walking on your honour.
> 
> 2. "It musn't bother/irritate you that my head is tilt down (to the ground), my only worry is that I am walking on your honour."
> 
> 3. "My head's being tilt down (to the ground) musn't irritate/bother you, my only worry is that I am walking on your honour."



Thank you so much for all your translations


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Mariachristina said:


> Thank you very much for your translation.
> Can you tell me if this is a famous saying?
> And what the underlying meaning is? I'm still not sure I understand exactly what it means.
> Thanks again


No, it is not anything i have heard before.

But it might mean, the etiquette of some people is low on the ground, and the sayer admonishes them not to be bothered by his/her head directed to the ground. The sayer is afraid he might walk over the etiquette of theirs.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> No, it is not anything i have heard before.
> 
> But it might mean, the etiquette of some people is low on the ground, and the sayer admonishes them not to be bothered by his/her head directed to the ground. The sayer is afraid he might walk over the etiquette of theirs.



Thank you. I put it into Google and found a very similar quote. Just the last word is different. Does it mean the same thing?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Here the last word is ' tackled ', i presume.


----------



## stdbrk

Mariachristina said:


> Thank you very much for your translation.
> Can you tell me if this is a famous saying?
> And what the underlying meaning is? I'm still not sure I understand exactly what it means.
> Thanks again



It's a saying that was said by Mevlana who was a famous Turkish poet.


----------

